# "Making The Switch"



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

So some of you know the car.. It's already on air, but decided to redo a bunch of stuff..










No BS, no chatter. Got a killer deal on a Switch Speed setup thanks to Mike over at AccuAir. Obviously they offer a superior system to the cookie cutter autopilot (don't get me started)

So to keep it brief.. The big plan this year it my full interior rewrap thumbup::thumbup and to redo my management and run a few little hardlines, but that has changed so here it is..

Less talk, more pics.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

to bad there is a boston hat on the dash :thumbdown: haha just joking but looking awesome!! i am assuming you have yet to install the dakota digital but i will be looking to see how that goes.. have it sitting in my basebent dying to be put in...:thumbdown:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah has yet to come in but you can see where it taps in in the stepdowns from 3/8 to 1/4 off the manifold


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Ben from RI said:


> yeah has yet to come in but you can see where it taps in in the stepdowns from 3/8 to 1/4 off the manifold


oh so you have not got all the stuff yet...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Saw this over on Stanceworks . I'm in love with what you're doing to it. Car is already clean to begin with btw. Glad you're making the switch to AccuAir. Keep us posted on the progress. I'm keeping track of this one :beer:

Oh, and 4 compressors :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

controller placement on mine is identical. looks like your switchover is going well. :thumbup:


----------



## Kauz (Aug 28, 2006)

Sub'd...good stuff!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very clean install so far... Looks great!! I like the red


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn dude. Looks killer. Will it be ready for Dustoff?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah, should be ready by then


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

always imagined you as a black polish type of dude....:heart:

lookin good mangeace:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

i love these threads.

good work man!:thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Good stuff!! Can't wait to see the final shots :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn you do some good work
and :thumbup:for the sox hat


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i like where this is going very much, I want to come check it out at dustoff, see you there and sox:thumbup:

ps the red and white looks amazing


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

nice work man


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sexy.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> i like where this is going very much, I want to come check it out at dustoff, see you there and sox:thumbup:
> 
> ps the red and white looks amazing


 Thanks for the kind words, I've always had a softspot for your .:R:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

*Operation get this heap off the floor* 

Senders in 









Tank sender 









All the under hardlines are not in yet 









At this point getting these two compressors running... will add the two others at another point once everything is operating as it should. 









Playing with some differeent ideas for mounting the dakota 









Really starting to like this idea. delete cup holders and set the Dakota in (it currently doesn't fit. Then mold the SS controller in..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

What series compressors are you using? Looks good


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I currently have 4 400c viaair compressors. 3 have the cooler off the head 1 does not(another reason I'm only running 2 right now


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Coolers? Where'd you get those?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Really dig the setup man, actually about to go with a similar one very shortly. Question, why didn't you use the 4 pressure ports on the back of the manifold? Just wondering, because I am trying to plan my install before my kit arrives. Also, Rui's old wheels def look sick on air. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I chose to run it way way because i have the manifold set back in the frame of the management as you can see in the pictures. This didn't leave much room to put the senders (they are pretty big) and because I needed to make the step down from 3/8 to 1/4 inch line I might as well use a T fitting and branch off the senders from there.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looking good ben you get:beer: and2:thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

with the 4 pumps youll probably be best off using a stinger relay instead of the individual viair ones, itll make the pump wiring a little more simple as well 









looks awesome man, cant wait to see it in person :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks jon, yeah right now I had two of the 80 amp solenoids you pictured.... and a 200 amper.. just waiting till everything operating correctly with two :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Lonely night in the garage 









Leader lines are for poosies 









Option 1. 









Option 2. 










Hopefully tomorrow I'll get everything fully operational and button up the last aesthetic bits. :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

looks sexy, kinda jealous of how low you mkv guys can go


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

TurboREX said:


> looks sexy, kinda jealous of how low you mkv guys can go


 I've seen your car, pretty low. I know my friend eric (R32r1) recently installed his rear and got an extra 1'' to 1.5'' by not using a bracket and mounting the bag right to the control arm and cutting out a spot for the fitting. I forget then name or whos car but theres a thread out there with a shop who did it to another blue .:R:thumbup: 

something to look at i guess


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

awwwwww shiiiiieeeeeee.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> Option 1.


 are you planning to use check valves on the head of the compressor?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wasn't planning on it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> wasn't planning on it


 i guess with 4 compressors it doesn't really matter if your tank drains out quickly without check valves,it will probably take you less than a minute to fill it back up.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

hoping to get some work in today... sadly that warm weather is gone =(


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> wasn't planning on it


 I'm kinda new to the air thing. However I ran 2 compressors without check valves and not matter how fast it fill it still creates problems. I kept blowing fuses because the compressor couldn’t fill as fast as it was leaking. But like I said I'm new to all this so idk maybe you can get away with it somehow or maybe that was sarcasm and I missed it.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Today was kinda rough, came up a bit short of what I thought I had put away for financing some other ideas for the project so I felt the need to really knuckle down on the car.. got a TON done. 

I'll let the pics talk :thumbup: 

So heres the cluster fck I started with.. Note: there are not wires for the senders yet and all the wires are look like a 5 year olds coloring book.. 









Cleaned it up a bit, trimmed some wire, and got all the wires colored as they should be (power- red, black -ground ect). 









Closeup of the relay 









So here you see a few things.. the RIGHT dist. block is all ground and the left is all power, which you can see the fuse along the bottom of the picture 









Ran out of black wire so used blue for the sender grounds 









Took the armrest apart again for an idea i had 


















Making a harness for the dakota 









Under the carpet.. into the armrest 









Snaked it through 









Yeah, used a tiger saw to cut it up 









Started the wiring.. 









more... 









Getting a bit more cluttered but I'm trimming, tucking, and pinning the rest down 









the back... 









Winner! 









More cutting... 









All trimmed down... 


















Seemed to fit flusher in person:thumbup: 









more line 









Ran all the lines under the floor and its all peachy... just have to do the two compressor lines and after a quick lint roller and polish of the lines I'll be ready to show :thumbup: 









Worked 9am to 2am the next day so 14 hours inthe garage (-a little over an our at my buddies working on his .:R) Can't wait for next weekend to get the seats in and button the rest up!


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking great man!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

up early, ready for more work :thumbup:


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

Jetta11J said:


> to bad there is a boston hat on the dash :thumbdown: haha just joking but looking awesome!! i am assuming you have yet to install the dakota digital but i will be looking to see how that goes.. have it sitting in my basebent dying to be put in...:thumbdown:


 Boston :heart:  

Set up looks great, nice and clean :thumbup:


----------

